# Max tenuifolia culture



## bullsie (Aug 21, 2015)

I've grown this for years. Nice big beautiful blooming clumps. All in the old place. In this new one, I'm having a fit with it. My biggest question is, will this species grow s/h? I was thinking of going to this medium with it since I've just about manipulated everything else. Anyone?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2015)

No photo?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2015)

I had one tenuifolia in s/h and the others in basket with growstones. I think they grew equally well for awhile, but after awhile, the s/h plant struggled.


----------



## bullsie (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm down to one wisp of a leaf with a bulb on the bottom. Real sad looking. Thanks Dot. I think I will just let it live out what's left of its life in the backyard. Maybe a future endeavor.


----------



## abax (Aug 21, 2015)

Susan, I've found that Max. grow quite well in a basket
with coco fiber. They like quick drainage and just a bit of
moisture retention.


----------



## bullsie (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, I can do that! Thank you!


----------

